# hacked network and modem



## caseyj757 (Mar 6, 2015)

Hello. I've been experiencing a problem with a hacker since January. Just finding out that it was not male ware or a virus causing my problems. I've been locked out of a brand new router the same day I purchased it and since has been returned to the store. Somehow someone has accessed every device including my iPhone changing my apple ID password. I have already contacted authorities but have heard nothing. I just had new service setup in my home with a new modem and router. I have 3 laptops that have all been compromised and even after restoring to the factory image have the same problems. My private network would show on my computer as public. Many shared files and group policy service enabled and I have no access to disable. This has already cost me a lot of money and time. I don't want the same thing to happen with my new network and if you can offer any assistance in recovering my laptops I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

First thing is first, backup all of your important drive that can be stored offline.

Second, restore all of your devices back to factory settings, including your PC and iPhone to make sure that everything is fresh and malware free. I would also recommend a reset on your router.

Once the devices are fully updated with all of the latest updates, go online and change all of your personal passwords, including the default password the router uses. Make sure to use a password that nobody would know and use WPA2 on the router.

You also need to make sure you stay protected on your PC with a antivirus like MSSE.


----------



## caseyj757 (Mar 6, 2015)

I have done all of those at least 3 times and even from devices that have not been connected to my network. I don't know if it has anything to do with it but there is a network that shows up in the list of available networks that stood out because it had a triangle and orange exclamation that says unsecured. Obviously I never connected to it but when my network mysteriously changes to public it has shown up under my computer under network. When I tried to look at the properties it has all 999999 and then it disappears. When my home network under network and sharing settings says public I can go on another computer in my home and it says private. After shutting down all my devices and disabling them. Also removing my router I thought it would be OK for my mom to connect locally so we hooked her computer up with ether net to the modem. The connection worked and then disconnected. Then reconnected and a box popped up asking for permission for vpn_red to make changes to the hard drive. I'm about to destroy the hard drive on my hp laptop but my Dell I paid a lot of money for as well as my mom's hp. I disabled my mom's ether net adapter and wireless adapter. Nothing is set to automatically update but every couple minutes I hear a click like something is being done on the computer even though I haven't touched it.


----------



## caseyj757 (Mar 6, 2015)

Also we have both lost all personal content which I'm very upset about because all family pics for many years are gone. Also had very personal documents. Identification document so on all 3 laptops. All gone from restoring back to factory image. I'm not worried about losing anything but the problem never goes away.


----------



## caseyj757 (Mar 6, 2015)

I have even been locked out of my time sheet program for work which I haven't accessed from my laptop in months and mainly perform at work. I work for the gov in a highly secured location with limited access. That happened twice last week. Also I did find a dod certificate that was expired in my laptop along with smart card reader settings and remote shutdown when smart card is removed from remote computer. I don't know if this has anything to do with anything but I've never had a smart card reader or accessed anything from gov email ever. I just thought it was very strange. I did run windows repair from bleeping computer and did the previous scan then restart a couple times and this last time I rebooted and now have no option to login with my pin and my password has been changed. Tried to login with my other administrative account and it times out saying profile cannot be loaded. Since I have a new network that I did not connect to with any of these devices I decided it may be best to destroy the hard drive on my HP that I've lost access to. I cannot even access setup or boot options on restart.


----------

